# Chinchilla Cages



## ajgibbon (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi there, I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me how many chinchillas this cage is suitable for?

http://www.petspantry.tv/acatalog/SA3221H.JPG

Size : Length 86cms, Width 58cms, Height 154cms.

I have been left with a a bit of an odd situation where the person whose chinchillas I was chinchilla sitting for has immigrated leaving me with four chinchillas and need to know if the cage that they provided is suitable. To be honest if they were my own I would have a much larger enclosure but just need to see if they will be ok in this cage at least for while.

Bit of a long post thanks for reading.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I would say the cage s big enough for 3 chinchillas, 4 at a push - just make sure you have plenty of shelves and nest boxes so they can get away from each other.

John Hopewell makes great chinchilla cages and I used to keep 5 in a cage like this
John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## ajgibbon (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey cool thanks for the reply, the shelves have been replaced with wooden ones and a couple more put in to divide the cage up. They do all have their on space as well. However I am going to put more toy n things in as the cage is pretty bare.


----------



## chinney2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

ajgibbon said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me how many chinchillas this cage is suitable for?
> 
> http://www.petspantry.tv/acatalog/SA3221H.JPG
> 
> ...


from studying animal care at college for the past 3 years. i personally say that this is too small especially for four chinchillas. as we had the same cage for two chipmunks and that was only big enough. chinchillas will need their own space, alot of toys, nest boxes, sand baths, twigs etc. the bigger the cage the better, so that they dont become to cramped and stressed with each other. but its your choice


----------



## ajgibbon (Dec 8, 2009)

cool thanks for the advice. 

I was only meant to be boarding the chinchillas for 1 week and this is the cage that they had been brought in. As I was saying in my previous post if they were my own I would have a much larger cage for them as they do need loads of space to bounce about. I wasn't expecting the guy to immigrate leaving them permanently with me lol. If I had the money right now I would upgrade their cage but unfortunately I just spent all the pennies upgrading my own rats cages.

Just hoping that they will be alright in that one for the time being until I can upgrade them or find them new suitable homes.


----------



## chinney2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

ajgibbon said:


> cool thanks for the advice.
> 
> I was only meant to be boarding the chinchillas for 1 week and this is the cage that they had been brought in. As I was saying in my previous post if they were my own I would have a much larger cage for them as they do need loads of space to bounce about. I wasn't expecting the guy to immigrate leaving them permanently with me lol. If I had the money right now I would upgrade their cage but unfortunately I just spent all the pennies upgrading my own rats cages.
> 
> Just hoping that they will be alright in that one for the time being until I can upgrade them or find them new suitable homes.


yes i totally understand. so many people keep animals they know nothing about (like the previous owner of your new chins) yes im sure they will be ok in the cage for a short amount of time. i would suggest (as i do this myself) if possible, let your chins out of their cage for atleast 10-20 mins a day. this will give them exercise and able them to stretch. and depending if you let them out in pairs, all together or on their own, this will give your chins some time by themselfs due to being in the small cage. which ever u decide is best for your chins. clear the floor of the room u will let them out, & then let them have a lil run about. they love exploring new places. but always keep an eye on them. 
if money is an issue you can always make toys & hiding places out of recycled things. such as carboard boxes with holes in, make a hammock for them out of old clothing, brown piping that builders use (such as drainpipe) but make sure all edges are sanded down, clean it, then soak it in boiling water for about 20 mins. its a much cheaper way, they will love anything you put in their cage, and if they eat it, it doesnt matter as you didnt pay for it 
if you decide to let them out you can also put your cardboard boxes in the room, so they can hide in or just jump on!
all this just gives them that lil bit of freedom from the cage
i hope this helps.


----------



## jdoevans (Nov 25, 2008)

That looks quite a nice sized cage that should be fine for 2 or 3 chinchillas.

There are a few things to consider other than size which you can read about here.


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

My 2 Chinchillas are in a cage about that size.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

What a shame your so far away i have a large cage for sale at £25.00 it measures 36" in height x 25" in depth and 48" in length would have been ideal.


----------

